# SEF Urls mit Mod_rewrite



## nchristoph (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade Sef Urls zu kriegen. Leider ist es von wenig Erfolg gekrönt.

Meine Ausgangsurl ist:

```
index.php?p=full&postid=8
```

Daraus will ich das hier machen:

```
fullarticle-8.htm
```

Mein htaccess Ansatz dazu war der hier:


```
RewriteRule fullarticle-(.*) /index.php?p=full&postid=%1
```

Leider funktioniert das wie gesagt nicht. Anstatt der richtigen Seite wird meine 404 Seite angezeigt. Mod_Rewrite ist 100% aktiviert weil eine andere Regel einwandfrei funktioniert.

Kann mir eventuell wer helfen?


----------



## nchristoph (15. Juli 2013)

Sry für DBLPost aber am Tablet funktioniert der Editbutton irgendwie nicht.

Ich habe jetzt den Fehler eingrenzen können.


```
Options +FollowSymLinks
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} /(.*).htm
RewriteRule (.*).htm index.php?p=%1
RewriteRule index-p-(.*)-postid-(.*).htm index.php?p=%1&postid=%2
```

Mit diesem Code funktioniert es nicht, also es wird nicht der volle Beitrag angezeigt. Wenn ich allerdings die erste RewriteRule auskommentiere, funktioniert die 2te Regel. 

Meine vermutung ist jetzt, das sich diese beiden Regeln irgendwie gegenseitig behindern.

Gibt es da einen Trick, das das funktioniert?


----------



## diel2001 (15. Juli 2013)

Dann verschieb doch einfach die erste Regel nach unten und dann feuert die zuerst.
Und vielleicht noch hinter den Regeln [L]. Ich glaube das bedeutet das nur eine Regel feuert.


----------



## nchristoph (16. Juli 2013)

Also das verschieben hab nichts gebracht ausser das die Seite nicht mehr richtig angezeigt wird.


----------

